# Huevón



## Just_Wil

Una de las palabras más comunes (me parece a mi) del habla hispana: "huevón". 
Aqui por mis tierras se la dices a cualquiera y no la tomará a mal, pero en otros lados me parece que es más ofensiva. Como la tomarían en sus países y por qué un "huevo grande" es sinónimo de torpeza?


----------



## Sofia29

Acá no es taaaan común como para decir que es una de las palabras más comunes. Se dice de gente no tan inteligente... "¡qué huevón!".


----------



## EYIGA22

la palabra *huevon* se utiliza como una jerga cuando se habla entre patas (amigos ) - por ejm : - *viste a ese huevon que paso ?* - o para referise a alguno de ellos ;tambien se utiliza para para indicar torpeza o falta de iniciativa ( quedado ) en algunas ocaciones o circunstancias -*que huevon que eres ¡¡ *- 

espero que te sirva la jerga que se usa en el PERU ........_plx _


----------



## dassin

Sí, sería un sinónimo de 'chambón', 'torpe', un poco 'lerdo de entenderas'. Acá no es tan común... Creo que en Chile más.

Tenemos en cambio, el omnipresente 'boludo' (bola grande, jeje), que se usa más o menos como  EYIGA22 nos dice que ocurre en Perú con 'huevón'.

Entre paréntesis, el otro día Berlusconi armó un revuelo bárbaro en Italia cuando dijo que los que no lo voten a él son 'coglioni', porque irían en contra de sus propios intereses. Ahí me sentí hermanado con el pueblo italiano (no con Berlusconi), ya que en 'coglione' identifiqué nuestro 'boludo'. Parece que hay una fijación con ciertas partes anatómicas para hacer referencia a la (falta de) inteligencia, al menos en los idiomas latinos.


----------



## Just_Wil

Ja, ja, es cierto, "coglioni" suena como a (disculpen) "cojones".


----------



## Jellby

Cuando yo era pequeño (no hace tanto) y caminaba despacio por la calle, entreteniéndome en los escaparates y esas cosas, los mayores me decían que iba "pisando huevos" (según el DRAE: con excesiva lentitud, demasiado despacio). Supongo que la expresión se refiere a los huevos de ave y a que uno caminaría muy despacio y con mucho cuidado sobre ellos para no romperlos.

De ahí, puede que haya degenerado a la expresión "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa", donde ya cambia el significado de los "huevos", pero el sentido de la frase sigue siendo parecido: es muy lento, abobado, perezoso...

Y claro, si alguien "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" será que éstos son bastante grandes, de donde se deduce que ese alguien es un "huevón", no un huevo grande, sino alguien con huevos grandes. Y según el DRAE, "huevón" significa precisamente eso: perezoso o imbécil (excepto en Honduras y Nicaragua).

No sé si la historia será como la he contado, pero me parece creíble.


----------



## dassin

Interesante la deriva, es posible que se haya dado así.


----------



## mithrellas

Jellby said:
			
		

> Cuando yo era pequeño (no hace tanto) y caminaba despacio por la calle, entreteniéndome en los escaparates y esas cosas, los mayores me decían que iba "pisando huevos" (según el DRAE: con excesiva lentitud, demasiado despacio). Supongo que la expresión se refiere a los huevos de ave y a que uno caminaría muy despacio y con mucho cuidado sobre ellos para no romperlos.
> 
> De ahí, puede que haya degenerado a la expresión "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa", donde ya cambia el significado de los "huevos", pero el sentido de la frase sigue siendo parecido: es muy lento, abobado, perezoso...
> 
> Y claro, si alguien "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" será que éstos son bastante grandes, de donde se deduce que ese alguien es un "huevón", no un huevo grande, sino alguien con huevos grandes. Y según el DRAE, "huevón" significa precisamente eso: perezoso o imbécil (excepto en Honduras y Nicaragua).
> 
> No sé si la historia será como la he contado, pero me parece creíble.


 
Estoy de acuerdo en la explicación que das de "pisando huevos" (alguien muy lento) y "huevón" (alguien muy perezoso o atontado).

Ahora bien, "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" no lo he oido Nunca aplicado a alguien lento (igual alguien puede poner un ejemplo). 
Yo más bien lo he visto aplicado a un escaqueado, cara dura, aprovechado.... Como quieras llamarlo.  

Por ejemplo: 
-A pesar de haberle avisado, fulanito ha vuelto a endosarme su trabajo. ¡Si es que tiene unos huevos que se los pisa!


----------



## Sara Rodriguez

Hola a todos. 
Soy española, y en la península "huevón" se utiliza más bien para describir a alguien un poco vago, o al menos parsimonioso. No es exactamente un insulto, pero tampoco es un piropo. Yo no se lo llamaría a nadie que no fuera amigo mío, porque podría molestar. 
Saludos. Sara.


----------



## gato2

Yo creo que en España se utiliza muy poco. Yo no sabia ni siquiera lo que queria decir, pensaba que era  algo asi como "cabron".


----------



## Jellby

Pues sí que se usa en España (pero quizá sólo en ciertas zonas), como ha dicho Sara, para alguien muy vago o parsimonioso: el que siempre termina el último de comer, el que queda siempre detrás en las caminatas, el que se para a hablar con todo el mundo es un huevón.

En cuanto a lo que dice Mithrellas de "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" se usa para decir que alguien es un caradura, no estoy de acuerdo, me parece una contaminación de "tiene una cara que se la pisa" o "tiene más cara que espalda", que sí significa caradura, aprovechado. Pero "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" significa lo mismo que "es un huevón".


----------



## mithrellas

Jellby, quizá "tiene un morro que se lo pisa" también sea una 'contaminación' de "tiene una cara que se la pisa" pero el caso es que también se oye y, que yo sepa, se usa con el mismo significado (aplicado a un caradura).
Para mi las tres expresiones, "tiene un morro/una cara/unos huevos que se lo(s) pisa", son sinónimas. 
Pero que conste que esa es mi opinión. 

Por otro lado, lamento que te hayas molestado porque en ningún momento he intentado ser tajante. 
Ni soy una erudita ni creo saber más que los demás.
Lo único que he dicho es que yo *no* lo he oido aplicado a alguien lento y, como puedes ver, he pedido un ejemplo porque considero que en esta web siempre puedo aprender (incluso cosas de mi propio idioma). 



			
				mithrellas said:
			
		

> Ahora bien, "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" no lo he oido Nunca aplicado a alguien lento (igual alguien puede poner un ejemplo).
> Yo más bien lo he visto aplicado a un escaqueado, cara dura, aprovechado.... Como quieras llamarlo.


 
Saludos.


----------



## jmx

gato2 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que en España se utiliza muy poco. Yo no sabia ni siquiera lo que queria decir, pensaba que era algo asi como "cabron".


Yo no he oído nunca "huevón" en España. Tengo la impresión que esta palabra, y otras, las han introducido los inmigrantes latinoamericanos, pero no lo sé. Sería interesante saber si alguien con más de 35 años la ha oído en España desde niño.


----------



## Dandee

Por estos lados Huevón es un chilenismo por excelencia. Tiene más de un significado según como y a quien se le dice. No dicen exactamente huevón sino hueón, güeón, weón, won o uón (con la "u" fugitiva). Entre amigos se dicen Hola hueón y es una expresión cariñosa. Si es un "No seas Güeón!" es algo así como "No seas imbécil" y si se incluye así: "Oye uón ¿Fuiste al cine? R: No uón no he tenido tiempo. Significa algo así como "loco" en argentina o compadre en otros países o simplemente no significa nada.
Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## marygg

En México se utiliza para llamarles a las personas flojas o que no hacen nada, cuando dices que tienes hueva es que te da flojera hacer algo.


----------



## dassin

Eso. Y en Bs. As. decimos 'hacer huevo', que quiere decir 'no hacer nada', me había olvidado. Puede ser que tenga que ver con esto.


----------



## paprika

Estoy de acuerdo con Marygg. Soy mexicana y acá lo usamos todo el tiempo para las personas flojas, perezosas, y buenas para nada. Nunca para alguien que es poco inteligente (para eso tenemos otras)
Hace poco vi una película colombiana "Rosario Tijeras" y me llamó la atención el uso de la palabra huevón. La usan como en México usamos "guey" (con diéresis, no las puedo poner en mi teclado) 
Huevón=flojo, perezoso
Hueva= flojera, pereza.

¡Qué hueva!
¡Es un huevón, no hace nada!

Así usamos está palabra en México.


----------



## Jellby

Ahora que recuerdo, una canción de Celtas Cortos (grupo español) empieza con "¡vamos, huevón, que te comen la merienda!". El resto de la canción creo que tiene argot y expresiones más bien españolas, al menos no suenan raras en España. Puede que la palabra "huevón" se introdujera en España procedente de América, pero a mí me suena como de toda la vida.


----------



## Bilma

paprika said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Marygg. Soy mexicana y acá lo usamos todo el tiempo para las personas flojas, perezosas, y buenas para nada. Nunca para alguien que es poco inteligente (para eso tenemos otras)
> Hace poco vi una película colombiana "Rosario Tijeras" y me llamó la atención el uso de la palabra huevón. La usan como en México usamos "guey" (con diéresis, no las puedo poner en mi teclado)
> Huevón=flojo, perezoso
> Hueva= flojera, pereza.
> 
> ¡Qué hueva!
> ¡Es un huevón, no hace nada!
> 
> Así usamos está palabra en México.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con el uso de huevón en México. Solamente me gustaría añadir que se usa más bien informalmente, no la usaría un jefe para describir a un empleado. !Aunque sea un huevón!


----------



## Gabino

Hola a todos/as

En Colombia es una palabra ofensiva, no tanto pero lo es. Sin embargo se habla de tener huevos como de tener agallas. Los jóvenes se dicen gon (corto de huevón) como un cariñito.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ayyy, qué interesante este hilo... Creía que huevón significaba "jerk" o "asshole" en inglés. (Oops... solo español, sí?) Pensaba que un huevón era una persona malhumorada y que haces malas cosas a la gente. Pero, según lo que he leído aquí, un huevón (como una persona) es alguien perezoso...

hmm...


----------



## chifrew

desde Madrid por huevón entiendo aquella persona que hace todo tan despacio que parece que le pesan los testículos


----------



## danielfranco

En México sí es una palabra ofensiva, que no se utiliza en compañía amable. Pero aun así muchos la utilizamos. Ahora bien, hay un punto que de seguro causaría un poco de confusión: el "huevón(a)" es una persona floja y holgazana... Sin embargo, cuando quieren que uno haga algo con mucho ímpetu y vigorosamente, le piden a uno que le "eche huevos".
Quién los entiende, pues...


----------



## epraes

En España huevón es algo relativamente nuevo. Tengo 29 años, y probablemente hace 15 nadie sabría lo que significaba.


----------



## psicutrinius

Seguro, epraes. Mira mi edad... y yo no oí la palabra hasta que estuve en Santiago (de Chile)... y la entendí de inmediato, como parado, atontado, perezoso...

Eso fué hacia 1990. Desde entonces sí que la he oído acá, con frecuencia creciente, así que supongo que la han introducido (porque introducida está: poco, pero lo está) los inmigrantes latinoamericanos


----------



## sandzilg

_En España huevón es algo relativamente nuevo. Tengo 29 años, y probablemente hace 15 nadie sabría lo que significaba._

Pues mi granito de arena: soy española, con 33 tacos, y he escuchado y usado "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" un montón de veces, desde hace mucho tiempo, con el significado de "lento". Quizá es porque soy andaluza, no sé... Es muy típico en Sevilla. Claro que, tendría que preguntarle a mi hermano que tiene 21, y seguro que me dice que estoy hecha una carroza  

"Huevón", sin embargo menos. Se lo he escuchado mucho más a mejicanos aquí en Nueva York.


----------



## Jellby

sandzilg said:
			
		

> soy española, con 33 tacos, y he escuchado y usado "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" un montón de veces, desde hace mucho tiempo, con el significado de "lento".



Yo tengo 29 y, como ya dije antes, recuerdo haber oído "ir pisando huevos" desde pequeñito. Vamos, que me lo decían cuando yo tendría 7 años o así (o antes, pero ahí ya se pierde mi memoria). Como dato adicional, yo también soy del sur de España.


----------



## Rocus

Como bien dice Dandee creo que la RAE debería declarar "huevon" como un chilenismo. Un amigo chileno lo decía todo el tiempo y en los tonos, formas y sonidos que él explica. Así como en Argentina decimos "boludo", que puede ser utilizado de varias maneras según el tono y modo en que lo digas:
"Sos un boludo" (Eres un huevón, un tonto)
"Calláte pedazo de boludo!" (Un insulto) o
"Che boludo, ¿vamos al bar?"(como una expresión amistosa) y también lo deformamos: "bolú" o "boló". Me hiciste reir mucho Dandee y recordé a mi amigo que no veo hace tanto tiempo.
Aquí en España lo he escuchado en otros latinos hasta que conocí un chileno ...y también decía mucho huevon.
De donde viene y qué significa creo que ya lo han contestado antes.


----------



## jmx

He descubierto que la palabra "huevón" aparece en el libro "Diccionario de argot español" de Víctor León, edición de *1981* :


> *huevón, na* adj. Tranquilo, cachazudo, indolente.


Por lo tanto parece que la palabra no ha viajado desde América a España, sino más bien desde el Sur de España al Norte.


----------



## pickypuck

Yo la palabra huevón con significado de vago la conozco de toda la vida. Pero parece que en el centro/norte de España no era conocida. Sólo añadir que la variante femenina por estos lares suele ser "chochona" 

También por aquí a los vagos se les llama "perros" o "perránganos". Me consta que en otros sitios si te dicen eso te pueden hasta pegar  

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## lautaro

"Huevón" en Chile significa esencialmente dos cosas: 
1. Tipo, amigo: "hola wueón, ¿como ttai?" 
2. Idiota, estúpido, torpe, desgraciado: "¡Ese wueón del Pedro me debe todavía treinta lucas, lo voy a agarrar a palos!".
Por lo tanto se usa tanto como ofensa cuanto como tratamiento entre amigos muy amigos. Creo ha nacido como ofensa (el que tiene partes anatómicas grandes no tiene un gran cerebro), luego ha pasado a indicar un tipo cualquiera y luego a indicar quien sea.
En otras partes de América tiene los mismo significados presentes en el forum. Aquí tienen un hilo para echar una mirada: pongan "Huevón" en google y verán.
Una vez, en Suecia, conocí a una chica sueca que había pasado un tiempo con chilenos. Resulta que un día se encontró en una fiesta de nivel donde habían unos chilenos y a la pregunta: ¿y cómo lo pasaste con tus amigos en Chile?" la sueca contesta "¡ahh! Lo pasamos puro weviando (hueveando)"....Imagínense las caras de estos tipos....


----------



## Brazilian dude

Dandee said:
			
		

> Por estos lados Huevón es un chilenismo por excelencia. Tiene más de un significado según como y a quien se le dice. No dicen exactamente huevón sino hueón, güeón, weón, won o uón (con la "u" fugitiva). Entre amigos se dicen Hola hueón y es una expresión cariñosa. Si es un "No seas Güeón!" es algo así como "No seas imbécil" y si se incluye así: "Oye uón ¿Fuiste al cine? R: No uón no he tenido tiempo. Significa algo así como "loco" en argentina o compadre en otros países o simplemente no significa nada.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


Eso me sonó como el wey de los mexicanos.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Jellby

Qué manía con usar la "w"... ¿Por qué no usáis las grafías españolas/castellanas de toda la vida: "huey" y "huevón" o, si se quiere "güey" y "güevón", o incluso "vuey" y "vuevón"? Supongo que por que se ve más "kool"


----------



## Camui

En Canarias también la he oido de pequeño, no mucho (casí nada, la verdad).

Pero sí, se entiende como vago, perezoso,...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hace unos 20 años iba yo a clases de ajedrez y recuerdo que el profesor, 100% español él, decía "¡pero qué haces, huevón!" cada vez que veía a alguien hacer una jugada estúpida.


----------



## Brazilian dude

No es ninguna manía mía usar la w, es que era así que lo oía y lo puse más o menos fonéticamente.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Jellby

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> No es ninguna manía mía usar la w, es que era así que lo oía y lo puse más o menos fonéticamente.



Pero es que en español no existe la "w". Bueno, existe, pero sólo para palabras extranjeras y na tiene sonido "propio". O sea, lo que en otros idiomas se representa con "w", en español se representa simplemente con "u", o con "hu", o con "gü", o con "gu" o con "v"...

Lo de usar la "w" para escribir "güey" es como si, por ejemplo, yo escribiera "fin" como "vin", porque en alemán la "v" suena como la "f" española... Lo mismo ocurre con la "k".


----------



## OsoPolar

En Venezuela se utiliza mas bien 'guevon' y dependiendo del contexto puede ser bastante ofensivo. 'NO SEAS GUEVON, TU' o 'TU LO QUE ERES ES UN GUEVON' se puede ver utilizado a menudo en peleas donde no se van a tirar precisamente flores. Se utiliza como sinomino a pendejo, tonto. Para utilizarse entre conocidos con un sentido digamos 'amigable' debe haber una buena relacion de confianza.

Por cierto hay una expresion muy Venezolana que dudo mucho que signifique lo mismo para otros latinoamericanos o españoles:  'sacar la piedra'. Cuando escuches a un venezolano decir 'NO ME SAQUES LA PIEDRA' es recomendable alejarse  porque esta verdaderamente molesto.


----------



## danielfranco

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> No es ninguna manía mía usar la w, es que era así que lo oía y lo puse más o menos fonéticamente.
> 
> Brazilian dude


 
Cuando yo era niño ("munchos" años atrás) había una revista de caricaturas que se llamaba "Chiss", donde cuatro adolescentes se convertían en superhéroes (que por alguna razón se parecían al grupo "Kiss") cuando cumplían con su micción ("chis", en mexicano). En esa revista se decían el uno al otro "WEY" y "güevón".
O sea que hay antecedentes de hace unos treinta años para esa manera particular de deletrearlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

jmartins said:
			
		

> Sería interesante saber si alguien con más de 35 años la ha oído en España desde niño.



Yo tengo más de 35 años y realmente la palabra "huevón" me resulta muy extraña. Una frase como "Eres un huevón" me sonaría a frase dicha por alguien de fuera.

Para referirse a alguien que es vago, lento o pasimonioso existe la palabra "pachorra". Se puede "ser un pachorra" o "tener pachorra". No sé si esta palabra es de uso común entre los hispanohablantes.


----------



## Sabr3wolf

Jellby said:


> Cuando yo era pequeño (no hace tanto) y caminaba despacio por la calle, entreteniéndome en los escaparates y esas cosas, los mayores me decían que iba "pisando huevos" (según el DRAE: con excesiva lentitud, demasiado despacio). Supongo que la expresión se refiere a los huevos de ave y a que uno caminaría muy despacio y con mucho cuidado sobre ellos para no romperlos.
> 
> De ahí, puede que haya degenerado a la expresión "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa", donde ya cambia el significado de los "huevos", pero el sentido de la frase sigue siendo parecido: es muy lento, abobado, perezoso...
> 
> Y claro, si alguien "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa" será que éstos son bastante grandes, de donde se deduce que ese alguien es un "huevón", no un huevo grande, sino alguien con huevos grandes. Y según el DRAE, "huevón" significa precisamente eso: perezoso o imbécil (excepto en Honduras y Nicaragua).
> 
> No sé si la historia será como la he contado, pero me parece creíble.



=========
 En México la palabra “huevón” es usada para referirse a una persona que es muy perezosa, que no hace nada. En cuanto a la frase “Tiene unos huevos que se los pisa”, no sé que quieran expresar con esa frase, pero en México podría referirse a una persona que tiene mucho valor. Por ejemplo: “Le dio una golpiza, que huevos tiene.”

  También se puede usar como para referirse a una persona que tiene mucha fuerza. Ej: “¿Viste con que huevos le pegó?”

  O también puede ser usada como una expresión de incertidumbre, de duda. Ej: “¿Qué huevos fue eso?”


  Espero les sirva de algo


----------



## mirx

Sólo quiero corroborar lo que ya dijeron mis paisanos.

En México "huevón" quiere decir flojo, pero se usa en contextos informales. Mi papá me decía ¡No seas huevón ya levántate!, mi mamá siempre más recatada solía decir. Hijo ¡No seas flojo, andale, ya levántate!

Es interesante que un huevón sea un flojo, pero un huevudo (o wuebudo para Jellby ) sea sinónimo de valinete.

Es un huevón se la pasa todo el día acostado en el sillón viendo la televisión.

"Juan es un huevudo, mira que irse sólo a un país tan lejano y que no habla su idioma, realmente se necesitan huevos para hacer eso."


No creo que deba considerarse un chilenismo, en México es de uso cotidiano, y bastante arraigado, mi abuelo es bastante viejo y lo usa con la mayor comodidad. Por la explicación que ha dado Jellby, me supongo que quizá sea una de esas expresiones introducidas por los Españoles que perdieron su uso en España pero que continuaron en América.


----------



## lautaro

Jellby said:


> Supongo que por que se ve más "kool"



no es porque se ve más "cool", sirve para subrayar el hecho de que se trata de una tentativa de reproducir graficamente una expresión oral. eso es todo.
hay escritores de fama que han empleado ese método (Poniatowska, Borges, Asturias) sólo por citar tres al hazar.


----------



## Bilma

Sabr3wolf said:


> =========
> 
> 
> O también puede ser usada como una expresión de incertidumbre, de duda. Ej: “¿Qué huevos fue eso?”


 


Eso debe ser una exprsión de las "nuevas generaciones" . Los años no pasan en balde...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Coincido con Bilma, paprika y Marygg en que huevón(a) se usa en México para referirse a una persona perezosa.

Dependiendo del tono y a quien va dirigido puede ser bastante ofensiva, entre amigos no pasa nada si se usa, pero se considera una grosería decírselo a figuras de autoridad.

No es un huevo grande, jejé, esta expresión explica de donde viene la palabra (es vulgar):

-"No tuve tiempo de hacer lo que me pediste"
-"Si tuviste lo que pasa es que te pesan los huevos para hacer la cosas" (es decir, el tipo es un huevón).

Sin embargo si nos referimos a alguien que tiene los huevos grandes (o bien puestos) estamos hablando de una persona fuerte, con determinación.


----------



## Argónida

Para mí son muy normales las expresiones "es un huevón" o "tiene unos huevos que se los pisa", las dos con el mismo significado: lento, perezoso, patoso incluso.

Efectivamente, "echarle huevos" tiene un significado completamente diferente: ser valiente ante una situación determinada.

También está: "¡Tiene huevos la cosa!" o "¡Manda huevos!".

Por último, no me quedo sin poneros la *muy gaditana* expresión "juancojones", que es algo así como un huevón en grado superlativo.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú un _*huevón*_ es un tonto, un estúpido, más que alguien lento o perezoso.

Me aventuro a plantear una hipótesis sobre su origen. Su uso deriva de la obervación de la asociación de testículos grandes con retardo mental, como en el Síndrome del cromosoma X frágil.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/spanish/ency/article/001668.htm

Por lo que un *huevón* sería un *retrasado*. O un retrasado, un huevón.

Atentamente,


----------



## Jellby

lautaro said:


> no es porque se ve más "cool", sirve para subrayar el hecho de que se trata de una tentativa de reproducir graficamente una expresión oral. eso es todo.



Lo que ocurre es que no sé en qué se diferencia "wevón" de "huevón", "güevón" o "vuevón", salvo que la primera no se sabe cómo debe pronunciarse.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Cecilio said:


> Para referirse a alguien que es vago, lento o pasimonioso existe la palabra "pachorra". Se puede "ser un pachorra" o "tener pachorra". No sé si esta palabra es de uso común entre los hispanohablantes.


 
Por acá también se usa "tener pachorra" o "ser pachorrudo(a)" con ese mismo significado.


Estoy de acuerdo con Jellby que la palabra es güey (distorsión de buey), durante décadas así se vió en las películas y con los monos de Rius, me parece que wey es un intento de "afresar" una palabra que es de puro extracto arrabalero, sin mencionar que efectivamente la w no existe en nuestro alfabeto.

Y volviendo al tema...

Me parece a mi también que huevón se usa en Chile como nosotros usamos el güey.


----------



## Sabr3wolf

Jellby said:


> Lo que ocurre es que no sé en qué se diferencia "wevón" de "huevón", "güevón" o "vuevón", salvo que la primera no se sabe cómo debe pronunciarse.


 
Bueno, continuemos con esto…

La palabra “wevón” o “webón” son palabras que algunas personas usan, ya sea por falta de ortografía o el simple hecho de ahorrarse la “U” de la palabra “Huevón”.
 
La palabra “huevón” la toman de “huevos” que vulgarmente se usa para referirse a los testículos.
 
Cuando escriben “Güevón” estoy casi seguro de que es un error ortográfico, al igual que “vuevón”, o tal vez existan, pero sinceramente lo desconozco.
(Así se usa y escribe en México)


----------



## ayaram7700

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Perú un _*huevón*_ es un tonto, un estúpido, más que alguien lento o perezoso.
> 
> Me aventuro a plantear una hipótesis sobre su origen. Su uso deriva de la obervación de la asociación de testículos grandes con retardo mental, como en el Síndrome del cromosoma X frágil.
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/spanish/ency/article/001668.htm
> 
> Por lo que un *huevón* sería un *retrasado*. O un retrasado, un huevón.
> 
> Atentamente,


 
En Chile =

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## Bilma

Janis Joplin said:


> ..., sin mencionar que efectivamente la w no existe en nuestro alfabeto.


 



¿Desde cuándo?   



*W*, *vigésima cuarta letra del alfabeto español*. Su nombre es uve doble o doble u. Este signo es más la unión de dos caracteres que una letra propiamente dicha. En español esta letra no se utiliza más que en palabras procedentes de otras lenguas. Si son préstamos de voces tomadas de los godos o del alemán, se pronuncia como una _v_, como en las palabras ‘Wamba’, ‘Wagner’, ‘Westfalia’. Si son préstamos del inglés moderno, tiene un sonido de _u_ semiconsonante, como en ‘Washington’. ​


----------



## mexicanita

Pues sí, a mi me parece que al decir huevo grande, es que es un huevote, osea un huevón, y aquí en México huevón lo usamos para referirnos a las personas flojas, no lentas como han escrito otros, de plano flojas que no hacen "ni madres" osea nada de nada

-"Deja de estar acostado y ponte a hacer algo de provecho ¡¡¡Huevón!!!

pd.Nunca usamos huevo grande, ni algo parecido a pisarse un huevo, pero si escucho a alguien decirlo ahora lo entenderé


----------



## HUMBERT0

Sabr3wolf said:


> Bueno, continuemos con esto…
> 
> La palabra “wevón” o “webón” son palabras que algunas personas usan, ya sea por falta de ortografía o el simple hecho de ahorrarse la “U” de la palabra “Huevón”.
> 
> La palabra “huevón” la toman de “huevos” que vulgarmente se usa para referirse a los testículos.
> 
> Cuando escriben “Güevón” estoy casi seguro de que es un error ortográfico, al igual que “vuevón”, o tal vez existan, pero sinceramente lo desconozco.
> (Así se usa y escribe en México)


 Lo que pasa es que el uso de Güe en vez de Hüe, es un intento de escribirlo tal cual se escucha en muchas ocasiones, aun cuando la H es muda en estos casos, hay personas que lo pronuncian con G. 

Cecilio, También utilizamos pachorras para alguien lento o parsimonioso


----------



## Janis Joplin

HUMBERT0 said:


> Lo que pasa es que el uso de Güe en vez de Hüe, es un intento de escribirlo tal cual se escucha en muchas ocasiones, aun cuando la H es muda en estos casos, hay personas que lo pronuncian con G.
> 
> Cecilio, También utilizamos pachorras para alguien lento o parsimonioso


 
Soy mexicana, norteña, y la verdad... no noto diferencia entre pronunciar güevo y huevo. 

Es verdad que la hache no se pronuncia pero los diptongos ua, ue, ui y uo siempre me han sonado como si tuvieran una g al principio.

¿Acaso he estado equivocada toda mi vida?


----------



## Casusa

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> En Perú un _*huevón*_ es un tonto, un estúpido, más que alguien lento o perezoso.
> 
> Me aventuro a plantear una hipótesis sobre su origen. Su uso deriva de la obervación de la asociación de testículos grandes con retardo mental, como en el Síndrome del cromosoma X frágil.
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/spanish/ency/article/001668.htm
> 
> Por lo que un *huevón* sería un *retrasado*. O un retrasado, un huevón.
> 
> Atentamente,


 
Completamente de acuerdo con Erasmo.


----------



## indigoio

Sabr3wolf said:


> Cuando escriben “Güevón” estoy casi seguro de que es un error ortográfico, al igual que “vuevón”, o tal vez existan, pero sinceramente lo desconozco.
> (Así se usa y escribe en México)


En todo caso es un error ortográfico "intencional" para marcar la diferencia entre el significado real de huevo/hueva/huevote/huevón y la connotación coloquial / vulgar que se les quiera dar.

En este enlace se abordó el asunto.

En lo personal, yo no uso la w para wevón, wei y casos semejantes, mi dedo anular izquierdo no está tan acostumbrado a esa tecla


----------



## Marlotta

También en italiano "pisar huevos" significa andar despacio


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Por estos lares, para abreviar _*huevón*_ se utiliza _*won*_, pero definitivamente como jerga. En el chat veo bastante usar _*wadas*_, para las cosas que haría un _*won*_.

Saludos


----------



## dear_esme

contexto: nos pintan como unos huevones, no lo somos
¿Que es la aception de esa palabra por favor?


----------



## Silvia10975

Un sinónimo puede ser "imbécil".
 Silvia.

Edit: perdón pero el hilo me aparecía como sin respuestas, ahora veo que las tiene, y muchas!!!


----------



## dear_esme

Muuchas Gracias :d


----------



## Betildus

Según la definición del Larousse
*HUEVÓN, NA adj. Méx. Vulg. Holgazán, flojo.*
*2. Nicar. Animoso, valiente.*
*§ adj. y n.*
*3. Amér. Vulg. Lento, tardo, bobalicón, ingenuo.*
*4. Amér. Merid. y Méx. Vulg. Estúpido, imbécil.*

En Chile comenzó usándose con ese significado pero ahora es común escuchar entre los jóvenes: weón, gueón, tanto al comienzo de una frase como al final y con un sentido hasta cariñoso y coloquial:
- "La cagó este *weón* para ser simpático"
- "Puchas la *weá* entretenida"

Ya no hay nadie, practicamente, que no hable sin el "huevón". En lo personal me da mucha pena como se ha ido degenerando el lenguaje.
Eso sí, si se lo dices a algún extraño, de todas maneras es un insulto.


----------



## Alvarocha

Se usa como adjetivo (tonto, quedado, etc.) o como sustantivo (persona no identificada, persona que no importa saber quién es, como un hijo de vecino, como un Juan Pérez, etc.). Suena mal; pero entre amigos suena divertido. Se usa también en femenino [aunque ellas no tengan huevos ].


----------

